# References to the Hobbit in the Lord of the Rings



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2003)

Throughout the Lord of the Rings there are references to its predecessor, the Hobbit.

Of course the whole Lord of the Rings is based on the Ring which was discovered in the Hobbit. Bilbo is in it. Gandalf carries over. So does Gollum. . .

But some times the Hobbit bits seem more like tributes.

My personal favorite would have to be the Trolls. I think they were a rather neat addition, just sitting there. . .plus I love Sam's song, so it's a plus. . .

What do you think?


----------



## Dr. Ransom (Oct 24, 2003)

I voted for the last one... mostly because I'm not sure what the hobbit is, or if the movies were ever books to begin with.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes, I love the Trolls bit as well. I agree that sometimes "The Hobbit" bits in LotR are a bit like tributes, but I still think Tolkien does very well to work them into the story of LotR. 

Also, these references to "The Hobbit" are necessary, because LotR was originally written as a sequel to "The Hobbit" (although LotR actually surpassed it). It wouldn't have been very good if the sequel to "The Hobbit" didn't have any stuff from "The Hobbit" in it.



> _Originally posted by Dr. Ransom_
> I voted for the last one... mostly because I'm not sure what the hobbit is, or if the movies were ever books to begin with.



I'm not quite sure what you mean........so you don't know what "The Hobbit" is? Well, it's a children's book really, unlike LotR, and like I said above it's the prequel to Lord of the Rings. What do you mean about the movies? Do you mean the LotR movies? They certainly were books to begin with....very very good books (and that's a very very large understatement, I just can't be bothered to think of more positive adjectives to describe it  )!


----------



## Aglarthalion (Oct 24, 2003)

The Trolls, definitely


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 24, 2003)

Pippin crying "The Eagles are Coming" seemed so poignant to me. The Troll part was O.K I suppose but I didn't really take to Sam's Troll song.


----------



## Niirewen (Oct 24, 2003)

It was so hard to pick one that I almost didn't vote. But I ended up picking "The Eagles are Coming!" I just love that line.. I really liked the Trolls, too, though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm afraid that was Dr. R's way of being sarcastic, Flam. . .you'll get used to it.

I think they are nice too and mostly necessary, but some of them are definitely tributes. I think the spoons are very obviously so. . .sort of a running joke.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 24, 2003)

Without any shadow of a doubt:

"The eagles are coming!"

Goodness I can't think of words to describe how that made me feel.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2003)

It's a tough decision, because I loved all the references. I finally decided on the troll scene. I like it because it's a light-hearted moment in a dark time. The silver spoons were a close second though. I like Bilbo's " gotcha's" after he's left the Shire.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2003)

All of Bilbo's parting gifts were wonderful. . .so cute and witty and funny and perfect. I feel another poll coming on!


----------



## meneldor (Oct 28, 2003)

The eagles hands down, wish they were in the trilogy more often as they were in the silmarillion.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't believe no one voted for OTHER. I couldn't have listed them all. I'm not that good at remembering things! Didn't I forget any of them?


----------



## mr underhill (Nov 1, 2003)

Gimli being Gloins son....


I found that to be a ridiculous coincedence .


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't think it was all that ridiculous. A very good case could be made for sending along one of the original 13, and as a lot of them were dead or missing or too fat to move, Gloin quite possibly was the most logical choice. The original thirteen would have been held in honor, even under Dain instead of Thorin.


----------



## jimmyboy (Nov 7, 2003)

> Didn't I forget any of them?


Yeah, the Ring. That's my favorite reference to "The Hobbit".


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 7, 2003)

Haha jimmyboy; welcome to the forum. 


> _Originally posted by Inderjit S_
> Pippin crying "The Eagles are Coming" seemed so poignant to me.


Yes, I really adore that phrase, both in the Hobbit and the LotR, but in the latter it fits so perfectly because it's also an unconscious link to the past. Beautiful! It's my favourite of those in the poll. 

Gimli being Glóin's son is also a good link, but it isn't as poignant. Something which gave me a good laugh and made me realize the magnitude of time within the storyboard was the Trolls; it was a memorable part in the Hobbit and it was really nice that Tolkien had put it in the LotR as well.


----------



## jimmyboy (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks, Lantarion. 
But I've been here for a little while now. I just don't come around very often.


----------



## simbelmyne (Nov 9, 2003)

I have to put a word in for Smaug the Magnificent. His conversation with Bilbo is my favorite part of the Hobbit. He's a great character, and I got a little misty (although not too misty, of course) at his tribute....

And I'm not sure about the troll thing. Trolls arguing so long they don't know the sun is coming up, even though it kills them? A bit hoakey, and even hoakier to find them again...


----------



## Manwe (Nov 10, 2003)

I think its cool how they cotinue through family lines in LOTR. Bilbo to Frodo, Gloin to Gimli, Gandalf to Gandalf the White .


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 9, 2005)

I almost wish I had voted for the fish riddle. The inclusion and then expansion of that riddle into Gollum's Two Towers song is one of my favorite parts. I used to go around singing the fish song. Gollum is quite a poet.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 9, 2005)

It might be because it takes a... strange(?) mind. 

I think my fave. was..... ummmm... I need to think! 

But I did like the Trolls! That was cool!


----------



## Alatar (Jul 9, 2005)

i think you forgot " a long expected party".
Smaug fireworks! Get 50 of them and all the orcs will beg for mercy.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 10, 2005)

The Eagles are Coming!
Imagine Pippin, in the middle of a great war, fainting, reliving a part from the Battle of Five Armies. 
And wow, Elgee, you've made another poll without referance to your cats.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 10, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> The Eagles are Coming!
> Imagine Pippin, in the middle of a great war, fainting, reliving a part from the Battle of Five Armies.
> And wow, Elgee, you've made another poll without referance to your cats.


Or Oreos.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 10, 2005)

Another favorite option is to make you either compliment me or propose marriage. I have resisted both of those for awhile now.


I can see why the eagles would win. It is a rousing moment even without being a reference to the hobbit.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 16, 2005)

Arrgh, I can't choose!!!

They're all so good!

Well, I love "The Eagles are coming," but I didn't realize it was a reference to the Hobbit on my first read, and as such it doesn't strike me as making it any better...if anything I'm afraid I feel that almost diminishes it.

Anyway, it might help me decide if I knew just what some of them are...I can't remember anything about spoons in the Hobbit, in what way was Lobelia's gift a reference to the earlier work? I hate it when I get all blind and can't see the obvious like this, grrr.

EDIT: It just occurred to me, perhaps you just meant about how she almost inheirited Bag End at the end of the Hobbit? Yeah, that always made the deal with the spoons a bit more hilarious. I'd still appreciate a little enlightenment on this...


----------



## Aguyfrombree (Apr 22, 2012)

I only put other because there are a few I couldn't pick from. The trolls, eagles, Gimli, fireworks. But there is a moment in the fellowship when wandering through the mines of Moria, Gandalf mentions thorin a few times and what treasure he gave to Bilbo. I thought that was quite cool. Also when thy fight the orcs and the cave troll, that is balins tomb! It was good that PJ decided to include these little things.


----------



## Troll (Apr 28, 2012)

I voted "other," due to a scene from - dare I say it - the movies. (Gasp; heresy!) XD

In the Mines of Moria, when Gandalf explains that the riches of Khazad-dum were in mithril, and then mentions Bilbo's mithril vest:

Gandalf: "I never told him, but its worth was greater than that of the Shire."
Frodo: ...

Elijah Wood's expression after Gandalf's offhand comment is priceless. It's what, in a comic, would be called a "beat panel." It just works so much better when you can actually see it rather than read it IMHO.


----------



## Mouth_Of_Sauron (Oct 14, 2012)

i thought the spoons and parting gifts were a great "throwback" joke, demonstrating the practical but still whimsical (and sometimes sarcastic!) nature of hobbits, but I think the Smaug fireworks were a close second, showing perhaps the more playful side of the Wizard as well


----------

